# Sage Kendra DeHaas has arrived!!!



## vejables

sorry i haven't posted sooner, but i have been soo tired.

anyways, my water broke around 4:30 a.m. on the 19th. called the midwife and she told me to come on in anytime, so dh and i packed up, and left. contractions started just as we pulled in to the parking garage at the hospital. we were wheeled up quickly, i was checked in at 4 cm dilated around 5:30 a.m. we got into our room (which had no tub :-( ) and i was put on a monitor. the contractions started to get really unbearable around 9 a.m. and i was fully dilated and pushing by 9:30. she was born at 10:28 a.m. completely natural, no drugs, no forceps no nothing. she is 8 pounds 10 ounces, 21 inches long. and she is my little muffin. 
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o282/derekdehaas/picture1140.jpg

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o282/derekdehaas/picture1149.jpg

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o282/derekdehaas/picture1132.jpg


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! She is beautiful :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She's lovely, Congratulations xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations what a cutie.


----------



## Samo

Aww how precious :) congratulations on a healthy little girl! The crochet blanket in the last pic looks so comfy, did you make it yourself?


----------



## leeanne

She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Rumpskin

Beautiful little girl - congrats lovely


----------



## loopylew

she is beautiful !! you were really brave during labour as well- no drugs etc


----------



## Sara

Yay! Congratulations! Such a beautiful girl, I love the name you chose for her :)


----------



## Hels

Aww CONGRATS!!!! She is a honey! Well Done!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## vejables

my father in laws girlfriend made it


----------



## ColtonsMom

She is adorable! I cannot believe you did it without pain!! :shock: And an 8 pounder.. :lol: She is precious!
We have that same beanie hat in the 3rd picture! :D Came from Old Navy?


----------



## toot

congrats to you, she is beautiful


----------



## vejables

yup its from old navy. it's the cutest hat we've got!!


----------



## _Alice_

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## suzan

congrats! gorgeous!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## BrittBS

Congratulations! She's adorable!!


----------



## Jenny

Aww, congrats on your princess! she's so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww congrats honey


----------



## sammie18

Shes beautifull! Congrats!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Linzi

Shes beautiful :) congrats

xxx


----------



## Deise

Oh she's gorgeous!


----------



## wannabmum

Such a gorgeous little girl Congrats u must b so proud and well done with the labour!!

xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## Mango

:pink::hugs:AWWW VEJABLES my Feb buddy !!!!!!!!! Yay hunny!! Congrats, I was wondering when you were gonna have your lil princess. So happy for you :hugs::pink:


----------



## Newt

awww she is so cute


----------



## Lauz_1601

she is realy cute! congratulations! and well done you deserve a pat on the back for your labour!

btw is that a snake in one of the pics ????


----------



## Firsttimer

congrats on such a lovely birth (hope i have one like that doubt i will)
she is a beauty xxxx


----------



## vejables

Lauz_1601 said:


> she is realy cute! congratulations! and well done you deserve a pat on the back for your labour!
> 
> btw is that a snake in one of the pics ????



yes, it's a creamsicle corn snake. my husband breeds snakes and those particular ones hatched around the time we found out i was pregnant, so he held one back for sage to have as a pet.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

beautiful xxx


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations!! She's gorgeous x


----------



## Samantha675

She is such a doll!! Congratulations on a wonderful birth!!


----------



## mickey

vejables said:


> yes, it's a creamsicle corn snake. my husband breeds snakes and those particular ones hatched around the time we found out i was pregnant, so he held one back for sage to have as a pet.

LOL, I thought it's a toy :dohh:

congratulations, she is beautiful :hi:


----------



## danielle19

Awww she is gorgeous 
Congratulations x


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Oh she is just beautiful!

Bit YIKES at the snake! 
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/scared-panic.gif


----------



## vicky9207

congrtes she lovely. ur brave doing it with no drugs lol well dne


----------



## sophia84

shes so cute!!! congratulations on ur lil girl :)


----------



## Jenelle

Awww Congtatulations!! She is soooo Precious!!


----------

